# Anyone know what good beers are served on P&O Pacific Dawn



## Natdene (20/12/13)

I'm about to go on a cruise and I'm trying to find out what beers are available on the ship. All I'm getting answers for are the standard beers xxxx, VB, crown lager, pure blond etc. I have been on web sites, Facebook etc but no answer if there is any craft beer brands on board - anyone on here been on the Pacific Dawn in recent times? Or am I stuck with drinking crown lager


----------



## Yob (20/12/13)

Gin...?? Take a keg as luggage :lol:

You would hope that they cater for a crowd with discerning tastes as well the rummy crowd.. but I wouldnt have my money down on it.

Have you sent them an email?

Quote

As is the case with all cruise ships, most of the Pacific Dawn's income comes from the sale of drinks - mainly alcohol. The Pacific Dawn is no different, and there were many places where you could get a 'bevy':

Lido Pool Bar
Lido Cafe
Bengal Bar
Promenade Bar
Bacchus Bar
Legends Bar (casino)
Charlie's Bar
The Dome (niteclub)
The Show Lounge

Bar prices were roughly the same across the board:

Beer (bottled):
Corona $7.95
Heineken $7.50
XXXX $$5.50
Crown Lager $6.95
Pure Blonde $6.95

from >HERE<

so the simple answer is None.. they have no good beer


----------



## Natdene (20/12/13)

Thanks Yob, that blog is a good one! yes I have emailed etc but got no clear answer I have seen on some sites that they mention JS and Holgate! But looks like I will just have to wait and see - looks like crown is the only one that I like from that list


----------



## Hoppers (20/12/13)

They have quite a range of about 15 beers and a couple of ciders, but nothing too fantastic

I drank the following

Fat Yak (Bottles)
Perroni (On tap)
Bulmers (on tap)
Cost about $6.50 per bottle/scooner


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/12/13)

Fat yak on tap as well last week, carlton draught as well


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/12/13)

If you like Whiskey I'd highly recommend doing the whiskey Tasting session, 4 different whiskeys to sample for $16.00 and they were big shots.

The Martini class wasn't bad either.


----------



## Hoppers (20/12/13)

+1 for the Martini and Wisky Class

Also get the duty free specials (2 bottles for $??) early as they tend to sell out


----------



## Natdene (20/12/13)

Cheers guys thanks things are looking up


----------



## Bribie G (20/12/13)

SWMBO and her sister went on a cruise on said boat, they don't drink but I saw them off at Dockside and they were loading the beer as it happens. Pallet after Pallet of Corona.

Personally, rather than a cruise I'd opt to spend ten days in the Third Circle of Hell, but that's just me


----------



## yum beer (20/12/13)

Do they serve good beer in the Third Circle of Hell.......I can't get a definitive answer.....tried facebook, no help....


----------



## poppa joe (20/12/13)

I was talking to the comedian on the Pacific Jewel....
He said see you going for $2.00 Beers in the crews bar...
Beer is only the standard beers did not see anything but Corona..that was different..
Yob has the prices..
PJ


----------



## slash22000 (20/12/13)

Do you guys reckon we will ever see beer being served like wine? I mean, you go to any restauarant etc no matter how much of a shitty dive and they'll still have like 50 bottles of wine to choose from, all different varieties etc. Yet for beer you get nothing but piss lager.

I mean for ****'s sake I've been to bars that have a selection of _vodkas_. -_-


----------



## OzPaleAle (20/12/13)

Maybe one day, we can dream. Went to a "fancy" restaurant in Werribee, they had an extensive wine list and the luxury of Pure Blonde and VB on tap....


----------



## sp0rk (20/12/13)

I went to a wedding last weekend in Terrey Hills at some place called Miramare Gardens
They had a cigar lounge, gigantic wine cellar/bar yet all they had beer wise behind the bar was New, Hahn Super Dry, Hahn Premium Light and Peroni Red in bottles
I wasn't a happy camper 
They did have a half decent selection of Scotch in the cigar lounge, however


----------



## OzPaleAle (20/12/13)

I guess its because the "Craft Beer" scene is still on its way up in OZ so they are not quite at the point where they are the norm on cruise ships\restaurants yet.


----------



## robbo5253 (20/12/13)

I know this doesnt help you but my folks recently went on a cruise with an American cruise liner & took the Grog package, had Sierra Nevada & Samuel Adams as 2 of the choices.
Also got cocktails each day & free pour spirits. They definately got their money worth.
He couldn't remember the other ones but said there was a few.

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/12/13)

Yob said:


> Bar prices were roughly the same across the board:
> 
> Beer (bottled):
> Corona $7.95
> ...


Its cheaper to go to my local and drink those.


----------



## Yob (20/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its cheaper to go to my local and drink those.


I dare you to


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/12/13)

You got me there.


----------



## Natdene (20/12/13)

Thanks everyone for the comments that related to the topic


----------



## Bribie G (20/12/13)

Switch over to GEM

Poseidon showing right now.


----------

